# Car holder for iPhone



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Seeing I got TomTom on my iPhone now, I'm looking for a decent car cradle for it.

I will need to be able to plug the radio dock lead into the phone to be able to keep it charged.

Anyone know of a good cradle that doesn't cost a bomb. I'm guessing the TomTom cradle will cost quite a bit. I would like one that I can put away in the glove box as I wont be using it much.

Thanks


----------



## jaymd (Nov 12, 2008)

Trist said:


> Seeing I got TomTom on my iPhone now, I'm looking for a decent car cradle for it.
> 
> I will need to be able to plug the radio dock lead into the phone to be able to keep it charged.
> 
> ...


I will be putting one for sale tomorrow.Brodit cradle with pass though connector.

Just need to take pic.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

jaymd said:


> I will be putting one for sale tomorrow.Brodit cradle with pass though connector.
> 
> Just need to take pic.


Any good?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Tom Tom are about to launch a holder for the iphone

http://iphone.tomtom.com/en-gb?utm_source=AugNews190809&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=linkiPhone

It looks in my opinion so much better than existing docks


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

packard said:


> Tom Tom are about to launch a holder for the iphone
> 
> http://iphone.tomtom.com/en-gb?utm_source=AugNews190809&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=linkiPhone
> 
> It looks in my opinion so much better than existing docks


It does looks great. But I wont be a regular user. I think the first time I'll use the TomTom is at the GB Rally in October. And a few work trips.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

hi mate, i've still got custom POIs for the stages from the past few years, don't really need them as know all the stages as visit them a lot, but always handy to have - will try and find them for you

im on garmin, but can easily convert them to tomtom

drew


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cheers drew  I wonder how these get installed on the iPhone!


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

Trist said:


> Cheers drew  I wonder how these get installed on the iPhone!


If your jailbroken its an easy process, just browse to;

root/user/applications/_tomtom_*/UK-Ireland.app/United_Kingdom_and_Republic_of_Ireland

and drop the .ov2 files in there, i've added a load of custom POI's from the PocketGPSWorld site.

BTW the tomtom folder will not be name TomTom, the application folders are a load of letter/numbers so just expand each one until you find the right one, name UK & Ireland.

If your not jailbroken then your stuff....


----------



## jaymd (Nov 12, 2008)

Trist said:


> Any good?


It's probably just what your after but only if you don't have your phone in a case.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Andy_Green said:


> If your jailbroken its an easy process, just browse to;
> 
> root/user/applications/_tomtom_*/UK-Ireland.app/United_Kingdom_and_Republic_of_Ireland
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy, found the folder  How do I choose the custom POIs?



jaymd said:


> It's probably just what your after but only if you don't have your phone in a case.


Get a pic up


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Andy_Green said:


> If your jailbroken its an easy process, just browse to;
> 
> root/user/applications/_tomtom_*/UK-Ireland.app/United_Kingdom_and_Republic_of_Ireland
> 
> and drop the .ov2 files in there, i've added a load of custom POI's from the PocketGPSWorld site.


THANK YOU!! :thumb:

I was wondering where the POIs went on the phone, I have a few for work that would come in very handy.

I think I'll see how much they want for the TomTom dock, but may look into alternatives. Speaker and GPS on the phone seem fine to me so it would be price dependent.

I did try the iPhone dock, but it toppled over going round a corner so I can't recommend you try it!


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

Trist said:


> Cheers buddy, found the folder  How do I choose the custom POIs?


You cant choose then, they just all are displayed. Did you have a .bmp with the .ov2 files, the .bmp file will be the icon that is displayed on the screen, see below;










You can see on the picture above i've got LTSB cashpoints, Cloud WiFi spots, Tesco Fuel, BT Openzone WiFi spots & speed camera's. Not sure how the POI's would be displayed without a .bmp.

BTW if anyone wants the above POI's just give msg me on here.



martyp said:


> THANK YOU!! :thumb:
> 
> I was wondering where the POIs went on the phone, I have a few for work that would come in very handy.


No problem, glad i can help.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cheers :thumb:

Anyone know where I can get good Speed Camera POIs and WRC Wales Rally stages POIs?


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Brodit are great :thumb:


----------

